# Hmmm green tree python or dimond python



## kezzza (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys just looking to buy my first snake just wondering if u could give me some info and pros and cons on dimond or a green tree python as these are to types of snakes I like but if u have a sugestions I would love to here it thx .I made a tank it is 180cm high 120cm long and 60 cm wide and What sort price would I be looking at for rather types of Snake thx an info would be good thx


----------



## ssnakekid (Feb 14, 2010)

Diamonds would be the best way to go there easy to look after and alot cheaper.Green pythons cost more than 1000 dollars and im not sure but qld but in nsw there a class 2 snake.


----------



## ssnakekid (Feb 14, 2010)

The tank does sound good for jungle carpets but.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 14, 2010)

ssnakekid said:


> Diamonds would be the best way to go there easy to look after and alot cheaper.Green pythons cost more than 1000 dollars and im not sure but qld but in nsw there a class 2 snake.



Same in QLD, it's a class two, and with our req licence we can have two class two's... which I think only includes woma's and GTP (for qld)

Make some more research, great first snakes are ones like the anarstasia and other morillas like bredli's and coastals


----------



## kezzza (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh ok cool wat r olives like


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 14, 2010)

big


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 14, 2010)

go on Southern Cross Reptiles website & read Doc Rock's road testing Aussie Pythons......... a good place to buy your 1st snake from also..............


----------



## melly88 (Feb 15, 2010)

i would strongly recomend NOT to get a GTP as ur 1st snake u need a few yrs behind u b4 getting one & at least a yrs worth of reseach. trust me my bf learnt the hard way & as they arnt cheap u dont want it to die on u.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 15, 2010)

melly88 said:


> i would strongly recomend NOT to get a GTP as ur 1st snake u need a few yrs behind u b4 getting one & at least a yrs worth of reseach. trust me my bf learnt the hard way & as they arnt cheap u dont want it to die on u.



yes i agree with melly and a gtp is on an advanced licenses i would suggest a jungle beautiful snakes jungles are around 400 mark


----------



## melly88 (Feb 15, 2010)

KRONYK94 said:


> yes i agree with melly and a gtp is on an advanced licenses i would suggest a jungle beautiful snakes jungles are around 400 mark


 
yes or a coastal is a good starter snakes very calm/placid snake.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 15, 2010)

melly88 said:


> i would strongly recomend NOT to get a GTP as ur 1st snake u need a few yrs behind u b4 getting one & at least a yrs worth of reseach. trust me my bf learnt the hard way & as they arnt cheap u dont want it to die on u.


*
Agreed*!
Pity i cant read dis but i belev ur rite. lol


----------



## Bricked (Feb 15, 2010)

A caostal is the way to go, way cooler than diamonds! (not starting a war)


----------



## thebraddles (Feb 15, 2010)

i have to disagree, diamonds are way cooler, this is my diamond and coastal. there both gonna be real nice looking snakes...


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 15, 2010)

thebraddles said:


> i have to disagree, diamonds are way cooler, this is my diamond and coastal. there both gonna be real nice looking snakes...



Diamonds are way cooler if you live in way cooler Melbourne. They can be difficult to keep in Qld.
Go for a coastal.


----------



## ItsPixie (Feb 15, 2010)

coastal carpet was my first snake, totally recommend them


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Feb 15, 2010)

Do NOT buy a green tree python! and i cant stress that enough!

i baught one thinking it would be fine and it died! so take my advice and wait till you own heaps and get s'loads of experience from other snakes before you get a gtp


----------



## D3pro (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey here's a list to do some research on of snakes that make a great first:

-Spotted (blonde or normal)
-Coastal Carpet
-Bredli (centrilian carpet) which is a desert species so it's quite hardy
-BHP(Blach Headed Python)
-Woma
-Inland Carpet
-Stimson Python
-Children

All these would make a great first, but with any snake, do your research and then do more...


----------



## Walker (Feb 15, 2010)

Definately a diamond man they are no where near as expencive are heeps easier to look after plus they are a girls best freind.lol


----------



## schizmz (Feb 15, 2010)

I live in melbourne and my 1st was a jungle..and shes doin great..although yes the diamonds i also have are a lil easier to maintain..but the jungles have such personality


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 15, 2010)

whats so hard about keeping a GTP ? id like first hand replys and no the old , my mates brothers uncle said they were hard to keep jargon.


----------



## kezzza (Feb 15, 2010)

Thx for all the info so I am not keen on dimonds or gtp well for the moment so was just wondering wat olives are like I termed my tank on it's side and strayed making it into a bar /tank so it should be good it is 120cm high 180long 60wide is that big enough for an olive so as u guys said also looking at a costal could u plz give me pros and cons for both snakes


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2010)

start small, thats all i will say. 

cheers Dayle


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 15, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> whats so hard about keeping a GTP ? id like first hand replys and no the old , my mates brothers uncle said they were hard to keep jargon.



Getting the temp and humidity right, and understanding that they aren't the type of snakes that so easily deal with as much handling as coastals etc is the biggest part of the problem with the excited newbies, who of course love to handle their new pet.

Those might sound like pretty simple things, and I guess, in some ways they are. But they stress out pretty easily and they are not as forgiving to people who get any of these "simple" things wrong.

They're not a beginner snake, and "she'll be right" wont cut it with these snakes.

A little bit of practice with carpets or jungles etc, getting used to the idea of being vigilant on humidity and temps would save a lot of would be new GTP keepers a lot of money and heartache 

My 2c, for what its worth (and new excited kids with money to burn are going to do whatever they want, its not like they listen to advice anyway hehehe) is - don't underestimate keeping GTP's. They're not impossible, but they're not for first timers.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 15, 2010)

Mayhem said:


> Getting the temp and humidity right, and understanding that they aren't the type of snakes that so easily deal with as much handling as coastals etc is the biggest part of the problem with the excited newbies, who of course love to handle their new pet.
> 
> Those might sound like pretty simple things, and I guess, in some ways they are. But they stress out pretty easily and they are not as forgiving to people who get any of these "simple" things wrong.
> 
> ...




Ditto


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 15, 2010)

pros cons

diamonds:
pros: beautiful pattern good temper
cons:get up to 2 meters in length aggressive feeders. 


gtp:
pros:beautiful snakes
cons: extremely hard to keep 


olives : 
pros: good tempers beautiful snakes
cons:get extremely big can be aggressive feeders 


coastals:
pros:beautiful patterns good tempers
cons: some can be aggressive feeder. 



costals : beautiful pattern 
great temper *can be agressive feeder *


----------



## Perkele (Feb 15, 2010)

i've had a fair bit of experience with reptiles, and had my coastal for a fair while. was wanting to get a gtp soon, and have been researching loads. i'm vigilant with temp and humidity, and handling and feeding etc.

i have enough confidence in my abilities (and a zoology degree) so i was just wandering what happened to the guys who say they got one and it died? was it dehydration or a too cool a temperature? something else?


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Perkele said:


> i've had a fair bit of experience with reptiles, and had my coastal for a fair while. was wanting to get a gtp soon, and have been researching loads. i'm vigilant with temp and humidity, and handling and feeding etc.
> 
> i have enough confidence in my abilities (and a zoology degree) so i was just wandering what happened to the guys who say they got one and it died? was it dehydration or a too cool a temperature? something else?



numbers of things

drop in humidity 
to hot 
to cold 
refuses to eat and drinks 
sometimes the die out of the blue for no apparent reason 
there is so many things that go wrong with gtp


----------



## blakehose (Feb 15, 2010)

As long as you don't go for the GTP or an elapid, most other available snakes are relatively easy to keep. Just choose something that you like and can cater for, the height of your enclosure would suit something like a coastal which will climb readily and grow pretty large, though most of the carpet family will utilise the space you provide. The choice between them all is personal preference, just be smart about it.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Feb 15, 2010)

Perkele said:


> i've had a fair bit of experience with reptiles, and had my coastal for a fair while. was wanting to get a gtp soon, and have been researching loads. i'm vigilant with temp and humidity, and handling and feeding etc.
> 
> i have enough confidence in my abilities (and a zoology degree) so i was just wandering what happened to the guys who say they got one and it died? was it dehydration or a too cool a temperature? something else?


 


no offence mate im studying zoology at the moment and nothing in this course helps with reptiles! if i was you i would buy greg maxwells book "the more complete chondro" and read it then read it again then get your gf to read it to you then research online cause alot of things greg says work for him actully wont for you, everyones enviroment is diferent,

i wish i had waited another 6 to 12 months and researched alot more and also wish i didnt go cheap on my equipment. 

best of luck mate and show me pix when you do finally get one


----------



## No-two (Feb 15, 2010)

KRONYK94 said:


> pros cons
> 
> diamonds:
> pros: beautiful pattern good temper
> ...


 


KRONYK94 said:


> numbers of things
> 
> drop in humidity
> to hot
> ...


 
I just don't see how agressive feeder is a con. 

Also you seem to be answering the question for everyone, do you have experiance with all of these animals? Are you sure these are the reasons "so msny things go wrong with GTP's".

I don't think they're extreamly hard to keep, if you were smart you'd easily be able to do it without any worries, keeping them warm and humid, how hard could it possibly be right? 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting them as a first time snake but they're not impossible and "extreamly hard to keep".


----------



## melly88 (Feb 15, 2010)

it not just that easy. 

these snakes rarely drink from a bowl so there 4 there enclosure has 2 b kept mosit so they can drink of themselves or the leaves & with keeping the enclosure wet a lot of the time there comes mold which can make them sick. also u have 2 make sure that the water they r drinking is clean meaning no poo etc in it so it needs 2 b filled out of the bottom of the enclosure.

with the temps they have a small window for temp change so if u have a hot day & u dont have air con it can go wrong.

im not saying that they r impossble to keep but much harder then other snake/pythons. & people saying its all good they cant b that hard is y so many of them die.


PLEASE DO HEAPS & HEAPS OF RESEACH BEFORE GETTING 1 dont just go off what 1 person says.


----------



## Perkele (Feb 16, 2010)

trickedoutz31 said:


> no offence mate im studying zoology at the moment and nothing in this course helps with reptiles! if i was you i would buy greg maxwells book "the more complete chondro" and read it then read it again then get your gf to read it to you then research online cause alot of things greg says work for him actully wont for you, everyones enviroment is diferent,
> 
> i wish i had waited another 6 to 12 months and researched alot more and also wish i didnt go cheap on my equipment.
> 
> best of luck mate and show me pix when you do finally get one


book is already on it's way, and i have my eye on another. i disagree about zoology, as i too out of it a lot of useful information for animal husbandry... just not so useful for jobs. especially reptile anatomy.

i tend to spoil my coastal with equipment, so a gtp would certainly get the best of the best.


melly88 said:


> it not just that easy.
> 
> these snakes rarely drink from a bowl so there 4 there enclosure has 2 b kept mosit so they can drink of themselves or the leaves & with keeping the enclosure wet a lot of the time there comes mold which can make them sick. also u have 2 make sure that the water they r drinking is clean meaning no poo etc in it so it needs 2 b filled out of the bottom of the enclosure.
> 
> ...



thank you for all the info. this board is only part of my research, obviously. i love learning about amazing animals and when i start, i rarely slow down. hence the zoology.


----------



## hallet (Feb 16, 2010)

after all this about whether to take gtp or diamond as first python

the one issue that hasnt seem to be adressed is i dont think you could get a gtp as your first anyway

though its late and close to bedtime whilst reading this 
when i lived in vic and now in nsw and think qld is the same any animal that is advanced or class 2 etc cannot be owned or that license applied for until you have a proven licensing experience in that similar category prior to applying though at the end of the day im pretty sure if you own a animal for at least 6 months you can then apply for the next level up with the extra fees.
and womas were on advanced licensing till recently in vic so prior to that you couldnt buy them till proven similar experience .
and with gtp as class 2 in qld i dont live there and dont know there full licensing requirements but as you do i dont think the owning of a gtp as a first python is even possible.

and in my opinion you dont have the experience to even undertake that type of python, as there not one you want to be pulling out regularly and handling to get your experience with and perfecting your handling skills as it will distress the python plus humidity etc

and the saying goes more money than cents (sense)
buy a coastal or bredli or diamond or children enjoy and practise your skills 
also avoid bhp as first unless proven feeder as can be finicky eaters and can quite often require force feeding once again another skill you are more confident and happy to undertake with more experience but are beautiful pythons even with there love of headbluffing


----------



## kezzza (Feb 16, 2010)

Thx for all the info I'm not getting gtp I might think about it agen in a couple of years but now just have to do some research as to what type of python best suits me thxagen


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 16, 2010)

melly88 said:


> it not just that easy.
> 
> these snakes rarely drink from a bowl so there 4 there enclosure has 2 b kept mosit so they can drink of themselves or the leaves & with keeping the enclosure wet a lot of the time there comes mold which can make them sick. also u have 2 make sure that the water they r drinking is clean meaning no poo etc in it so it needs 2 b filled out of the bottom of the enclosure.
> 
> ...


so how often do u mist yours ? im wondering if a device could be rigged up [ like a fine mister on a timer] setup in the gtps enclosure ... 
whats the small window for temp change ? 3degrees? im interested to know everything i can get from pepole who has gtps + research .


----------



## dylan-rocks (Feb 16, 2010)

my first snake was a coastal/diamond intergrade carpet python and it was 6 1/2ft and it fited in perfectly fine for me for a first snake so dont just get fixated on geting a small snake at first


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Gtp's & licencing [qld]*

*A lot of wrong information on GTP,S and QLD. licensing on this thread [imo]...you can keep gtp's on a recreational licence [RECREATIONAL] as long as they are of Australian origin there is also provision under QLD. law [international licence] for those whos origins are thought not to be Australian.....l also disagree with the view they are hard to keep different yes but not hard common sense and some 1st hand clues/ideas and they are no more difficult than any other reptile....unless you call a daily spray [hard] temps 25/ 26-31c l personally believe you don,t need hot spots but a more general "soft" heat and dont over-feed ....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## bump73 (Feb 16, 2010)

I find it interesting that most australians say GTP's are hard to keep yet in international circles they are considered relatively easy pythons to keep. I've had no experience so i can't comment either way but i often wonder why there is such a difference of opinion on the matter. Anyone got any ideas as to why this may be???

Ben


----------



## Ophidiophobe (Feb 16, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> so how often do u mist yours ? im wondering if a device could be rigged up [ like a fine mister on a timer] setup in the gtps enclosure ...
> whats the small window for temp change ? 3degrees? im interested to know everything i can get from pepole who has gtps + research .


You could just read the "GTP all you need to know" sticky. It has all you need to know- a list of everything published on captive and wild green pythons.

Bump, I'm not sure green pythons get easier to keep once you leave Australia. Plenty of people overseas have problems with green pythons, amongst other species.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 16, 2010)

I am amazed reading some comments in this thread made by people who obviously never kept a GTP but have the urge to express their opinion.

Melly88 - "they rarely drink from a bowl" Where did you get that one from? I only spray new-born babies until their first slough (~ 10 days) and never, ever after. Gee, I would have a lot of thirsty snakes over the years.

KRONYK94 - GTPs are "extremely hard to keep" - how many have you kept?

GTPs are like orchids. They need tropical environment, sensible husbandry approach and less handling than other pythons. The original question was - should KEZZZA get a diamond or GTP as his first snake. I would say neither because both species need special care - on the opposite ends of the scale. But PLEASE, don't make negative comments about GTPs unless you can back it up with your own experience. I bred and dispersed many hatchlings over the years and *all of them* are still alive and doing well in the hands of their new owners - that is a testimony worth mentioning.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 16, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> I am amazed reading some comments in this thread made by people who obviously never kept a GTP but have the urge to express their opinion.
> 
> Melly88 - "they rarely drink from a bowl" Where did you get that one from? I only spray new-born babies until their first slough (~ 10 days) and never, ever after. Gee, I would have a lot of thirsty snakes over the years.
> 
> KRONYK94 - GTPs are "extremely hard to keep" - how many have you kept?





Yep, must agree - although I do mist mine, I have never seen drinking from coils. Not to say it doesn't happen, but I can tell you what I have seen on MANY occasions - drinking from the water feature/bowl in the enclosure (particularly fond of the moving water in the waterfall feature) or drinking from any leftover water spray that is on the side walls of the enclosure.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 16, 2010)

What's this Melly88?


----------



## wokka (Feb 16, 2010)

bump73 said:


> I find it interesting that most australians say GTP's are hard to keep yet in international circles they are considered relatively easy pythons to keep. I've had no experience so i can't comment either way but i often wonder why there is such a difference of opinion on the matter. Anyone got any ideas as to why this may be???
> 
> Ben



Overseas there are a lot more pythons to chose from so , relative to boa constrictors Gtps are easy to keep as they dont eat you!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 16, 2010)

bump73 said:


> I find it interesting that most australians say GTP's are hard to keep




Ben, you have to look who is making such statements. .... you don't have to look too far.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 16, 2010)

im not saying that they r impossble to keep but much harder then other snake/pythons. & people saying its all good they cant b that hard is y so many of them die.[/QUOTE]

Exactly, how many died? Please show us the evidence.
Much harder than other pythons? Who said? Names please.

Second hand information is like a bomb, you never know when it's going to blow up in your face.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Gtp,s*



Waterrat said:


> im not saying that they r impossble to keep but much harder then other snake/pythons. & people saying its all good they cant b that hard is y so many of them die.


 
Exactly, how many died? Please show us the evidence.
Much harder than other pythons? Who said? Names please.

Second hand information is like a bomb, you never know when it's going to blow up in your face.[/QUOTE]

*DITTO....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 16, 2010)

Um. If you have common sence and buy the GTP of some one who can tell you how to look after it , they are quite easy to keep alive and happy.
Sure people have brought GTPs and they have died , but how many people have killed coastals as their frist snake?

I don't keep diamonds so can't comment on them.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 16, 2010)

Where are you Melly88? You have a few questions to answer here.
If you would...


----------



## melly88 (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG. what the hell???

this is a lovely way 2 welcome kezzza to this site. it happens a lot on here some1 says something that some else dosent agree with so then that attack them or tell them that they know nothing.

all i was doing was telling him what i thought on his question. which is what replying to a thread is about. not attacking some1 cos they have different info to u. i never ever clamied to know everything. hence y i was saying do ur research dont go off what 1 person says.

so can we please get this tread back on track.


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 17, 2010)

melly88 said:


> OMG. what the hell???
> 
> this is a lovely way 2 welcome kezzza to this site. it happens a lot on here some1 says something that some else dosent agree with so then that attack them or tell them that they know nothing.
> 
> ...



couldn't agree more......... at least you wern't frightened away like most people who get pumelled on here !!!!!!

a good document to read would be Doc Rock's "GTP's & The School of Experience" found on SXR's website under Articles by Doc Rock....... This gives an un-biased view from someone who has bred every Auzzie Python.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 17, 2010)

melly88 said:


> OMG. what the hell???
> 
> this is a lovely way 2 welcome kezzza to this site. it happens a lot on here some1 says something that some else dosent agree with so then that attack them or tell them that they know nothing.
> 
> ...


yeah its a great way to greet a new member by filling there head with utter crapo , what even better is when pepole spout off about how to do this or that when they have never OWNED the animal/s in question .


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 17, 2010)

melly88 said:


> OMG. what the hell???
> 
> this is a lovely way 2 welcome kezzza to this site. it happens a lot on here some1 says something that some else dosent agree with so then that attack them or tell them that they know nothing.
> 
> ...



No offence intended but .... 
would you rather have the newbies given advice which is either wrong or complete rubbish 
or 
would you rather newbies be given the correct advice ??

If some members on here are offering rubbish advice and are pulled up on it , good , then maybe they themselves will do some home work on the subject they know nothing about , and possibly offer the correct advice in future .


Back on topic , I have kept both diamonds and gtp , and they are both great snakes .
Diamond is the best first snake , apart form keeping them a little cooler , maybe a little less food than other carpets there is nothing hard in keeping them IMO .
They are much cheaper , much easier to handle ( new to snakes , you will want to handle one ) .


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Keeping GTP'S*

"MELLY88" l believe you will kill off all these bad vibes in this thread by telling these critics of yours "about your personal " hands on experience with GTP'S" that would certainly satisfy them that you were experienced enough to comment on keeping GTP,S.....cheers solar 17 [Baden]............dam those nasty experienced dedicated [gtp] keepers


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 17, 2010)

Negative and unfounded comments from inexperienced people give the species bad reputation.
I adore GTPs, keep them, breed them, sell them, study them and relentlessly DEFEND them.
If it means stepping on someone's toes, so be it. 

By the way Jinjajoe, I know Doc Rock quite well and as far as I know he never bred *native* GTP. - get your facts right


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 17, 2010)

melly88 said:


> OMG. what the hell???
> 
> this is a lovely way 2 welcome kezzza to this site. it happens a lot on here some1 says something that some else dosent agree with so then that attack them or tell them that they know nothing.
> 
> ...



Hi Melly,

I agree with you that there is a large problem with people giving newcomers a hard time on APS. However, a lot of people also dish out terrible advice and cloak it in the excuse of "Well, it's my opinion!". Unfortunately, you can have the opinion that the sky is orange, it doesn't mean you are right.

This site would be a lot better if people dealt in facts and personal previous experience, rather than hearsay and misinformed opinions.


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Negative and unfounded comments from inexperienced people give the species bad reputation.
> I adore GTPs, keep them, breed them, sell them, study them and relentlessly DEFEND them.
> If it means stepping on someone's toes, so be it.
> 
> By the way Jinjajoe, I know Doc Rock quite well and as far as I know he never bred *native* GTP. - get your facts right before writing crap.



Your choice of words are quite unsavoury for a sponsor. I am aware the article is about GTPs with unproven ancesstry actually. The thread was about GTPs in general it is you that has the desire to turn it into a Native discussion. I merely quoted a place to gain general GTP information from an experienced breeder. You should re-read site rules before releasing stinging attacks with foul obscenities.

Regards


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 17, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> By the way Jinjajoe, I know Doc Rock quite well and as far as I know he never bred *native* GTP. - get your facts right before writing crap.


Just out of curiosity, what are the differences between breeding native GTPs and exotic GTPs?


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 17, 2010)

jinjajoe said:


> Your choice of words are quite unsavoury for a sponsor. I am aware the article is about GTPs with unproven ancesstry actually. The thread was about GTPs in general it is you that has the desire to turn it into a Native discussion. I merely quoted a place to gain general GTP information from an experienced breeder. You should re-read site rules before releasing stinging attacks with foul obscenities.
> 
> Regards


 Sorry I touched your nerve, I won't do it again. You're right, Simon did breed *just about* every native python and he has always been good with sharing factual information. However, some of the comments in his article in RA (few years back) painted grim picture about the species. I am sure his and views and those of other breeders, have changed over time as we gained more experience. The majority of GTP owners agree that the species is not hard to keep or breed.
So, don't take everything for a gospel.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Gtp's in general*

"JINJAJOE" ....This gives an un-biased view from someone who has bred every Auzzie Python.

"jinjajoe"i do believe it appears you inferred SXR have bred Aussie GTP,S....The above is a quote from your post maybe just maybe you have broadened the horizons a tad....cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 17, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the differences between breeding native GTPs and exotic GTPs?




Start a new thread and I tell you. This one is getting off the rails (my fault - sorry).


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 17, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Start a new thread and I tell you. This one is getting off the rails (my fault - sorry).


Oh, I just thought to point the difference out here might help you shed some light on your position. Seems to me the differences must be extreme in order to warrant such a strenuous objection to the use of the term Aussie python. I'll make sure to stay on topic or out of it myself in that case.


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 17, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> "JINJAJOE" ....This gives an un-biased view from someone who has bred every Auzzie Python.
> 
> "jinjajoe"i do believe it appears you inferred SXR have bred Aussie GTP,S....The above is a quote from your post maybe just maybe you have broadened the horizons a tad....cheers solar 17 [Baden]



I am man enough to admit a little mis-leading BUT the thread was about GTPs in general that are available for purchase & not about personal attacks & specific native GTPs. & all I did was cite a good reference point which quotes deaths of animals which you had yourself asked for earlier in the thread.


----------



## kezzza (Feb 17, 2010)

all right guys all things aside i may get a gtp in a few years once i have some more experiance i was wondering what olives are like i think my tank is big enough ( 180cm long 120cm h 60 cm wide could u give me pros and cons or other info on other good first time snakes ( i am use to handleing large snakes thx kezza


----------



## garthy (Feb 17, 2010)

kezzza said:


> all right guys all things aside i may get a gtp in a few years once i have some more experiance i was wondering what olives are like i think my tank is big enough ( 180cm long 120cm h 60 cm wide could u give me pros and cons or other info on other good first time snakes ( i am use to handleing large snakes thx kezza



Olives are beautiful, mine still bite the crap out of me though when they are in their cage. they are well over five feet n nearly two. They are starting to hurt when they bite and drawing a lot of blood. be prepared for some character if you purchase one.


----------



## blakehose (Feb 17, 2010)

If you are well prepared and confident in handling and feeding a large snake, there is no reason why you shouldn't get an Olive. I am by no means what you would call an 'experienced' keeper but their needs are very simple. I have got a yearling at the moment with an adult coming in the next week or so, the yearling I have being the most placid beautifully natured snake you could hope for. Not to say they all turn out like this, as some are absolute demons but just like any snake, it is luck of the draw. I can't think of anything better than the prospect of having a 10ft tame olive in my collection. Truly impressive animals.


----------



## kezzza (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys can u give me info on olives and tell me a good way to set a tank up for one thanks


----------

